# Identity crisis



## tarralb (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok,
I got 2 female Labeotropheus trewavasae and a male. They are about 2 inches but the male is growing a lot slower than the females. He appears just to be a dark blackish with a blue horizontal stripe on his forehead. When I take a picture of him he has a little bit of a orangeish sheen. I am wondering if it is possible to tell what kind of trewavasae he will be, b/c I can't remember if they were sold as a certain kind. Here are pics of him.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

From these pictures, it doesn't look like a trewavasse at all to me.


----------



## tarralb (Feb 23, 2006)

What is throwing you off, the mouth? The females def. are. They are the pinkish with black spots.


----------



## tarralb (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are more pics. In the first, the male is there with the 2 females next to him. In the second, there is a female with the male below her. The third shows a female.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are a number of pinkish mbuna, not just trewavassae. Their mouths just don't look right to me... either they are poorly bred, or hybrids.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

not sure if these pics will help... but its worth a shot :wink:

i also think the fish you have are either hybrids or poorly bred, reason i say that is b/c the upper lip on labeotropheus is really fleshy. these pics are my labeotropheus trewavase.

i will try to get better pics now that i have figured out my camera 

fish on the left is one of my male labeos:









male again:









on the right in this pic, notice the shape of the mouth?









female bottom of the pic male far right:









female-sorry its blurry


----------



## tarralb (Feb 23, 2006)

Well that sucks...but I am hoping the male will still color up to an extent and look cool. I don't plan on breeding them, so I don't mind if they are pure as long as he ends up looking cool.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

On a different note your Labidochromis chisumulae looks fantastic!

Unless of course it's a gigas which would be rarer but I can't tell from the half fish shown in the picture.


----------



## tarralb (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you! It is actually a lab. zebra lundo...unless that is the same thing? I have another one too. They were tiny when I got them...but the one in the pic grew way faster than the other one. I still can't tell whether they are male or female...but they haven't bred so I'm assuming they are the same sex, both females I'm guessing.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

If that is indeed a zeb lund (hard to tell with half fish) it is most likely a male. Females typically won't have that dark of barring.


----------



## tarralb (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some better pics. In the first one, the smaller one is on the left.

















Also, Briansbelle, your Cobue looks awesome. I just got 2 but they are really small so I am not sure of the sex yet. Here they are.


----------

